# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Service] King-Satchmo signiture service

## Satchmo

I love making sigs so i started my own service i can do animations i also do avatars!























*AVATARS*







So What I need from you is this
Render(A.K.A Picture) Link:
Subject:
Name: 
Animation:
Comment (optional): 
2 or more colors you would like:
If you want a certain font or brush:

----------


## Satchmo

bump......

----------


## Dark_Angel

> I just started makeing sigs last week so im not that amazing and i can do animations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol sorry to say this, but did you just copy + paste the: So What I need from you is this
 Render(A.K.A Picture) Link:
 Subject:
 Name: 
 Animation:
 Comment (optional): 
 2 or more colors you would like:

part (except for the brush thing) from my Service? Thats kinda.... Kinda copied my work....

----------


## Satchmo

sorry i just didnt wanna right it all out ill change it if you want

----------


## Hallowsend

Dark_Angel does most of my sigs or Id let you do some stuff

Ill rep you if you make me a desktop lol

Render(A.K.A Picture) Link: http://www.connectedforlife.com/stationery/pkthumb.jpg
please just jack skellington, no scroll
Subject:Halloween
Name: None (Desktop Oo)
Animation: No
Comment (optional): I am the clown with the tear away face, here in a flash and gone without a trace. I am the Who when they call whos there, i am the wind blowing through your hair. i am the shadow of the moon at night, filling your dreams to the brim with fright. (All if you can, or just one sentence)
2 or more colors you would like: Orange and Black

----------


## Dark_Angel

> sorry i just didnt wanna right it all out ill change it if you want


Nah its fine, just pointing it out cause I noticed it..

----------


## Satchmo

Here you go web link http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...rebfcmcopy.jpg

----------


## Hallowsend

W00TERS! Thanks BIG time. I using the XP theme now an I hate it >.>

----------


## Satchmo

np it was fun!

----------


## Volcano

Need an Guitar Hero Sig. Link: yea.. i couldnt find any pics off the bosses so just do your best. Render: Punk
Render(A.K.A Picture) Link: None

Subject:Guitar Hero III
Name: Dragonforce
Animation: No
Comment: Dont make it too big  :Smile:

----------


## Tinky

Nice work! Gotta love the old Bloodfang, ALOT better than the "new" BF

----------


## Satchmo

there you go but i wanna make one more still cause i have another cool idea here is link http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...itarschool.jpg

but i think you might need to do it like this [/IMG]http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff298/king-satchmo/Guitarschool.jpg[/IMG]
just without the first /

----------


## Satchmo

Here is the other one :Wink:  i hope you like them here is link 

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...overguitar.jpg

here is image code [/IMG]http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff298/king-satchmo/hoverguitar.jpg[/IMG]

just with out the slash!

----------


## Volcano

Omg its so nice!! Im gonna keep this one forever! +rep!

----------


## Satchmo

np and thanks it was fun if you want i can change the guitar to a guitar hero guitar

----------


## Satchmo

here you go cactar 




http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f.../Ephemeral.jpg


[/IMG]http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff298/king-satchmo/Ephemeral.jpg[/IMG]
without the first /

----------


## CactuarInk

Oh thats hawt! Thanks a lot Satch!


Apparently i cant rep, and i got a new rank also "lazy Leecher"? :Frown: 

I'll rep when i can.

----------


## Illidan_000

Render : 

And I want 2 animated texts first too be Illidan_000 and the second Owns.

----------


## Satchmo

ok i will do tomorrow im gonna be gone today

----------


## Satchmo

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...o/caespear.jpg





http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...mo/boycape.jpg





http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...chmo/windy.gif

----------


## The Naughty

Thanks a lot King! Those rock, I had a hard time choosing because they all were awesome! +rep

----------


## Satchmo

haha thanks!

----------


## Satchmo

here it is link http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...hmo/rouges.gif

----------


## bomber1392

So What I need from you is this
Render(A.K.A Picture) Link:http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u...ewallpapre.jpg
Subject: Owning?
Name: SublimeOwns
Animation:If possible like bullets comimh from the gun or if it doesnt look good no animation
Comment (optional): like can it say "SublimeOwns" In Flashing Greenlike Letters
2 or more colors you would like: nothing but the color text "Green"
If you want a certain font or brush: Like a Graveyard kinda text?


thanks man i use to be able to rep havnt been on in a while no +rep symbole

----------


## Illidan_000

Hey I request a cool avatar animated with the text Illidan_000 and some cool effects . (Dont need sig anymore ^^) +rep

----------


## CactuarInk

> So What I need from you is this
> Render(A.K.A Picture) Link:http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u...ewallpapre.jpg
> Subject: Owning?
> Name: SublimeOwns
> Animation:If possible like bullets comimh from the gun or if it doesnt look good no animation
> Comment (optional): like can it say "SublimeOwns" In Flashing Greenlike Letters
> 2 or more colors you would like: nothing but the color text "Green"
> If you want a certain font or brush: Like a Graveyard kinda text?
> 
> ...


Why do the alliance always want "Owns" after their name? What if they don't own as they usually don't?

----------


## Satchmo

lol tru tru

----------


## Stephen Colbert

Great sigs! Don't have time to learn photoshop, so it would be great if you could help me out.

I need a sig/avatar, don't care what you do, just have fun w/ it!
Here are some renders you can use:
Avatar: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War
Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Final Fantasy - Auron
Signature: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/WarHammer 40K
Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Warhammer - Bull

Thanks SO much in advance!

----------


## Satchmo

here onemore! 





link http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f.../lightning.gif

----------


## Onemore

Holy SHIT!! Thats awesome thanks man!!

+ 2 rep

----------


## Satchmo

Auron here is one avatar 

link http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...hmo/auron1.jpg


and one sig 


linkers http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...satchmo/WH.jpg

----------


## Satchmo

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...ghtningava.jpg theres the link too i hope you like it!

----------


## Onemore

Thanks! + rep when I can!

----------


## CactuarInk

Satch! Im finally able to rep you!, there you go :Smile:

----------


## Illidan_000

Hey King-Satchmo I really like your avatars like this one : 

I like the effects etc... So I request one with those effects and to be with Illidan with the text Illidan_000 . I give rep. (please cool)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Satchmo

ok but i dont have time to do it today

----------


## Stephen Colbert

TY so much!

+rep!

----------


## Satchmo

here i hope you like it! 


heres link http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...llidan_000.gif

----------


## Illidan_000

+rep !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Satchmo

cool glad you like

----------


## Satchmo

im bored...need more work!

----------


## Satchmo

please give me requests!

----------


## Hallowsend

GJ!!!!!!!!

----------


## CactuarInk

Hey satch! Can you make a signature for me priest too? She's a bloodelf female and I would like a blue or gray background, depending on what you think looks best. Okay, i would like her to have Destructo Holo-googs and rest merciless :Smile:  Her name is Ephemeral (too lol) :Smile: . 

And maybe an avatar if you have time :Smile:

----------


## Satchmo

what one???

----------


## Shadowlash

If you could make me a sign please  :Smile: 
Render(A.K.A Picture) Link: undead lock T3
Subject: Destruction
Name: Shadowlash
Animation:If you want
Comment (optional): keep up the good job man
2 or more colors you would like:Black and red

----------


## Satchmo

get right on it

----------


## Satchmo

here it is!


heres link http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...undeadlock.png tell me if you want anything changed

----------


## Shadowlash

sweet man +rep

----------


## Satchmo

hope you like heres link http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...mo/Tuarnen.jpg

----------


## Satchmo

PM REQUEST




Here hope you like heres link http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...o/GODofWAr.jpg

----------


## Xarv

Thanks Satchmo  :Smile:  it looks nice.
+rep

----------


## CactuarInk

Oh, I would like the Priest one, Satch.

----------


## Satchmo

tell me what you think! Here is link http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...Ephemeral1.jpg

----------


## CactuarInk

Omgz! Too bad I can't give 10+rep :Frown: 


(means that i like it VERYMYCHOOO)

----------


## Satchmo

PM request 

here hope you like



Here is link http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...hmo/Rogues.gif

----------


## Newbs_r_us

Dude, thats amazing. You got some real talent there.

Thanx so much, +2rep

----------


## Satchmo

here hope you like it 



here is link
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...chmo/Succy.gif

----------


## Succy

Thanks man! That is imba +Rep

----------


## Hallowsend

Sweetums sigs King. +rep when i can.

----------


## Satchmo

Thanks hallow!

----------


## Satchmo

Come on im soooo close to contributor please give me requests!!!

----------


## Satchmo

Bumpity Bumpity Bump

----------


## midlink17

Render/Image: i195.photobucket.com/albums/z80/m-creed.pngidlink17/assasins

Color theme: Dark

Text:Strife <anywhere and> The Assassin <anywhere>

**Desired font: Surprise me 

Theme: Assassin/rouge (Dark)

Comments: 

***Animation:rain

----------


## midlink17

theres some work :Big Grin:

----------


## Satchmo

sorry image doesnt work and you a lazy leecher i dont make sigs for lazy leechers :Frown:

----------


## Satchmo

PM REQUEST 

here hope you like it 



here is link http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...atchmo/war.jpg

----------


## Satchmo

PM REQUEST 

Here hope you like it




Here is link http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...hmo/kuiren.gif

----------


## Kuiren

Wow this looks very nice! Thanks!

----------


## Satchmo

NP it was fun

----------


## Satchmo

i wanna make da siggys

----------


## shishaw

> i wanna make da siggys


Mine?  :Big Grin:

----------


## darigaaz1

Hey, think you could make me a sig plz?

Render(A.K.A Picture) Link: i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff187/fairstpierre/screenshot_100.jpg
Subject: WoW , Flames
Name: Fireice
Animation: maybe an animation on the word fireice diming in and out
Comment (optional): fire or something coming from left hand shooting forward or something maybe.
2 or more colors you would like: red black silver
If you want a certain font or brush: anything just do what you think would look best

hope you can make something sick  :Big Grin:  thnx!

----------


## tumadre

So What I need from you is this 
Render(A.K.A Picture) Link: http://goldencompassmovie.com/wallpapers/iorek_1280.jpg 
Subject: We shall kill death 
Name: Tumadre 
Animation: I want Iroek (Polar bear) slashing the screen, then it says my name, flashes out, and says We shall kill death, then restarts 
Comment (optional): Could you edit out the text on the poster, dont want it to say "New Line Media" lol 
2 or more colors you would like: The ones in the movie, black text 
If you want a certain font or brush: i dont really care

----------


## Strife117

Render/Image: http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z...sins-creed.png

Color theme: Dark

Text:Strife <anywhere and> The Assassin <anywhere>

**Desired font: Surprise me 

Theme: Assassin/rouge (Dark)

Comments: 

***Animation:rain

----------


## Strife117

acturally for the font i would like "Bleeding Cowboys" please

----------


## Satchmo

sorry every one but i am having photoshop problems

----------


## p0ke

Picture Link:http://www.artistserver.com/m4/21824...edia/18993.jpg
Subject: blueish lazerbeemz ^_^
Name: Theez
Animation: Anything that fit with the pic : )
Comment (optional): Make an kewl border ^^,
2 or more colors you would like: Blue n black
If you want a certain font or brush: Whatever u think : )

And i would like an avatar that fits with the sig : ) Same picture as the sig ^^, with an animation like the cae avatar

Best wishes Jenny

----------


## HolyBeast

Pickand Animation: could i get a female ne druid in arena 1 set that fades out and a tree of life fades in? Flashing name or something cool would be much appreciated too
Name: Zomghealsftw
Comment (optional): Could you get little leaves all around the edges for a border?
2 or more colors you would like: leaf green/white

Thanks a ton in advance, +rep when complete

----------


## mchugh

Render(A.K.A Picture) Link :Frown: note you need acc to view full size) Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/Render04
Subject:Anime
Name: Laura
Animation: Yes, Suprize me  :Smile: 

2 or more colors you would like:Pink! And whatever you think will look cool with it  :Wink: 
If you want a certain font or brush: Font: Anything that matches the sigy  :Smile:

----------


## Satchmo

bumpzzzerz

----------


## Course

Animation : No
Subject : WoW
Text : Course
Size 450 x 75
Color : Green / Blue

----------


## Neth'zul

if u can make me one +rep man and thx alot i
Signature http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/e...rnity-800x.jpg
Word : Prepare for Battle with(disapear then) .....The Lich
Border : No
Animated : Yes
Background Color : Like the one on the pic i linked
Plz & Thx

----------


## Satchmo

Im Back Im Doing Sigs Again!!!!

----------

